# Glasgow Prophetic Centre - giving spiritual readings at Psychic Events



## Eoghan

> For some years now, the GPC team have been working in the Psychic (New Age/Body & Soul) Fair arena. We offer ‘Spiritual Readings’, which some of you will understand as a prophetic word, ‘Spiritual Cleansing’ (deliverance ministry), ‘Words of Encouragement’, Healing Prayer, Prophetic Art and Dream Interpretation.
> 
> We have been warmly received and many people have come into relationship with Jesus Christ through this remarkable form of prophetic evangelism.



Prophecy at New Age/Psychic Events

This is close to home, I come from the Glasgow area! Don't these folks realize that if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck it is a duck??

At some point these charismatics cross over into being "new age" followers. Should I go further and draw an analogy between New Age music and modern ...

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------

It gets worse..

...they do prophetic dance which according to Wikipedia is "_Prophetic dance is a ritual dance in which the purpose is to obtain a communication from or to God (gods) or spirits in order to receive a favorable response (rain and good harvests, for example). Is also present in modern Christian culture, in which the term is fixed._"


----------



## Rich Koster

I used to think the U.S. had a monopoly on this bunk. Sadly, I was wrong.


----------



## VictorBravo

Eogan, I took the liberty of putting your first paragraph in quote format because it is from that website you linked.

At first I thought you were the one speaking and promoting this!


----------



## Eoghan

VictorBravo said:


> At first I thought you were the one speaking and promoting this!



Er that was NOT my intention, thank you for correcting that. 

I had two friends back in my University days in the charismatic movement, one realised the shallowness of his faith, made shipwreck as it were and became a promiscuous "party animal". The other became a leading mover and shaker in CLAN a charismatic movement here in Scotland - linked to this "Prophetic Centre" (They are speaking at CLAN this year). Me I ended up here!


----------

